# BR03-92 Diver



## Hirsty

Bell & Ross BR03-92 Diver - watchuseek.com

The new diver from B&R? Just a rehashed BR03. Very disappointing. I was really hoping for an updated BR02, which is a watch I love.

I understand that the BR03 is the big seller but I think they really need to do something other than another square case, something that would make it a line of its own.

I'm not bashing the square case, I have my eye on a BR01 GMT, but I think they've missed a real opportunity to revamp the BR02.


----------



## LodeRunner

I cannot be the first person to notice this, but the dial on the BR03-92 looks an awful lot like the one on a Seiko SKX007/171.









Nevertheless, I do like the B&R dial design a lot (perhaps because it reminds me of the iconic Seiko). I wouldn't be surprised if we find this new dial in the "round" Bell & Ross offerings, although that would create a watch that competes with about a dozen other Swiss dive watches in the same price range.


----------



## stonehead887

I agree they could have done something more with the 02. The tonneau shape is great and despite the size, is very wearable. I love mine and was hoping they would keep the 02 line. 
But I also like this latest version of the 03 and I think it works quite well as a dive watch. I can't wait to see one in the flesh. I think the crown guards look good, the dial still looks like the pro diver 02 (which does also look a little bit like a 007) but I would have liked to see 120 click bezel. 
Overall though, I like it. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Interesting crown lock too - or is that just an indication of which direction to turn to screw in?


----------



## stonehead887

Bradjhomes said:


> Interesting crown lock too - or is that just an indication of which direction to turn to screw in?


I think it's a regular screw down crown, the arrow indicates direction to unscrew. At least that's what it looks like based on my 02.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

stonehead887 said:


> I think it's a regular screw down crown, the arrow indicates direction to unscrew. At least that's what it looks like based on my 02.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Oh. That's...err...disappointing.


----------



## stonehead887

Yes, again, they could have made something of this. But I could be wrong on the crown set up 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## publandlord

Mark.W said:


> I cannot be the first person to notice this, but the dial on the BR03-92 looks an awful lot like the one on a Seiko SKX007/171.
> 
> View attachment 11315770


I don't see any strong visual similarity beyond the circular markers. The 6, 9 and 12 cardinals are elongated in both cases, and both the '"12"s widen out at the top - and the proportional size of the markers to the overall dial area is quite similar. But aside from the round markers, everything is of a different shape, including all the hands, and all the other dial detailing.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

On the contrary, I feel that BR did a great job in designing a dive watch onto a square case.
I find this watch very appealing compared to other brand's new release at Basel.

Waiting for this to be available in the shops..


----------



## NM-1

I dig this. I've heard 3700 or so price. Seems a bit high.


----------



## Giggo

Mark.W said:


> I cannot be the first person to notice this, but the dial on the BR03-92 looks an awful lot like the one on a Seiko SKX007/171.
> 
> View attachment 11315770


You're trying a little too hard with that comparison. It's the same design as the BR02, just with applied markers. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123

this is very good looking. stand out from other regular round case divers. Have anyone pay attention to the orientation of those 4 screws?! pretty neat and attention to detail!!


----------



## ty423

I'm actually not liking the hands. Looks like two hands on top of each other.


----------



## fatboy1340




----------



## rockin'ron

Hirsty said:


> Bell & Ross BR03-92 Diver - watchuseek.com
> 
> The new diver from B&R? Just a rehashed BR03. Very disappointing. I was really hoping for an updated BR02, which is a watch I love.
> 
> I understand that the BR03 is the big seller but I think they really need to do something other than another square case, something that would make it a line of its own.
> 
> I'm not bashing the square case, I have my eye on a BR01 GMT, but I think they've missed a real opportunity to revamp the BR02.





stonehead887 said:


> I agree they could have done something more with the 02. The tonneau shape is great and despite the size, is very wearable. I love mine and was hoping they would keep the 02 line.
> But I also like this latest version of the 03 and I think it works quite well as a dive watch. I can't wait to see one in the flesh. I think the crown guards look good, the dial still looks like the pro diver 02 (which does also look a little bit like a 007) but I would have liked to see 120 click bezel.
> Overall though, I like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I'm with Hirsty and stonehead887. The whole idea of a square watch was "From cockpit to wrist". It is the iconic Aviator watch. Looks like they're mixing ideas by using a square watch for a diver. I love my BR-02 as well and wished they would have continued with same case and added dials. I said it a million times already, a Bronze offering would be a no brainer.


----------



## Charrigan

I do like the new diver but not enough to buy one. It has a lot of Seiko styling. I prefer the br02 and would buy an old br02 over the new diver.


----------



## Jharris888

I like it


----------



## skimrok

Hi I do have some love for this watch here is some pics when I was at a dealers recently

B&R Diver


----------



## Bradjhomes

^ not liking the strap in those pics, but the watch looks good.


----------



## gmgSR50

I picked one of these up recently and have really been enjoying it. The rotating bezel for me was the selling point. I wanted a BR03 and this offered a couple little perks that the "normal" models didn't - rotating bezel and screw down crown.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter

It's actually pretty nice and surprisingly sleek for its shape I have to say!


----------



## CGTHREE

cool novelty piece


----------



## 33fountain

Interesting comparison. 
Stil love the divers look.


----------



## gmgSR50

Thoughts on this combo? Picked this strap up from B&R Bands on sale. It was too cheap to not try.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

B&R has been posting teasers of a new BR03 diver on their Instagram for Basel. Wonder what it’ll be!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

My diver is unfortunately going to be sent in for service because the rubber coating on the crown has come loose which makes turning the crown very difficult. 

Anyone else have this same problem? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneisbadong

gmgSR50 said:


> My diver is unfortunately going to be sent in for service because the rubber coating on the crown has come loose which makes turning the crown very difficult.
> 
> Anyone else have this same problem?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine's still going good after about 1 year now. Is yours under warranty?


----------



## gmgSR50

shaneisbadong said:


> Mine's still going good after about 1 year now. Is yours under warranty?


It is. I haven't brought it in yet but it'll be covered under warranty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YepJ

B&R watches are always a pleasure to check out at the store but their insistence on that 4 o'clock date circle kind of ruins it for me. I wish they offered some models where the date window is deleted or perhaps moved to the 3 or 6 position while maintaining some semblance of symmetry to the dial. But undeniably cool watches.


----------



## Baberkhan

As a big B&R fan, I rather get an actual diver watch.


----------



## robmellor

I much prefer the square B&R to the round ones but i am not sure the square diver quite pulls it off just doesn't work for me. Seams like the corners are going to get in the way too much for a diver.


----------



## Incompass

I had the new diver and really liked the shape. But for some reason it just wasn't as comfortable as the Ceramic Chronograph. Both have the rubber dive strap but the Chronograph which is the same size just wears so much better. I think the diver looked great in a dress shirt and sports coat.

Would love to see a Chronograph diver.










Sold the diver (still miss it).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## david_h_moss

I really Ike it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julien Portside

I first thought: why B&R release a diver style watch after being proper pilot watch brand.
But looking closer, I think the shape it is just perfect for this style. And at least numerals have lume (for the black one I'm sure), not the case of all diver watches.
I don't dive but I think that it could be a real tool for divers. 
My favorite one it's the black matte ceramic!
Any feedback from divers?


----------



## Spring-Diver

Julien Portside said:


> My favorite one it's the black matte ceramic!


Mine too!

The BMC is stunning 










I tried one on last week....it's pretty awesome IRL











Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlev

Like the design, but nothing too exciting, I was expecting more for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shockunit

gmgSR50 said:


> My diver is unfortunately going to be sent in for service because the rubber coating on the crown has come loose which makes turning the crown very difficult.
> 
> Anyone else have this same problem?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi gmgSR50, I'm having the same issue. Could you let me know what the outcome was for service? Did you have to send the watch back? Couldn't they have sent a new piece of rubber? I'm having the same issue, was curious what you found. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shockunit

Love my Bell & Ross. It's a beautiful time piece and the second one I've owned. Also have a BR02 in black. Great watches, although on my BR03 (pictured above) the rubber around the crown is loose. Anyone have any recommendations on how to get serviced? Can B&R just send me a new piece of rubber for the crown? Thanks.


----------



## gmgSR50

shockunit said:


> Hi gmgSR50, I'm having the same issue. Could you let me know what the outcome was for service? Did you have to send the watch back? Couldn't they have sent a new piece of rubber? I'm having the same issue, was curious what you found. Thanks in advance!


I ended up sending it back for service since it was still within the warranty period. The new one seems to be tighter on the crown but I wouldn't be surprised if it happens again. Rubber stretches and if the glue or whatever they use to keep it on doesn't hold over time, the rubber coming loose is bound to happen. Not a real functional element on the watch in my opinion.

If it happens again I'll likely look to see if one of their other crowns can be used instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Here's my diver on the golden heritage leather strap. I know many don't like leather on divers but I think this works quite well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanonarcher

That close up shot has me salivating



Spring-Diver said:


> Mine too!
> 
> The BMC is stunning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried one on last week....it's pretty awesome IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## helidoc

When I saw this I thought it was a bit rubbish, and unworthy of replacing the BR02. I've completely reversed my opinion to the point where I think it's absolutely fantastic. Like the BR02 before it, one of the few highly original dive watches, and absolutely consistent with B&R design elements. The dial and hands are a bit generic, and maybe the BR02 arabic style dial and hands would link it to its predecessor (pic stolen from the internet).

I love the black ceramic, but as I have a black ceramic BR03 aviation type then I would go for the steel and blue dial

Dave


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr4

I think I prefer the original diver case to the square case for the diver line


----------

